# 2 big reds!!!!!!!!



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

went out to the pier last night. caught one 36in red after 15 min of having my bait in the water.released that one rebaited and caught a 45 incher 30 min later!damn good hour of fishing for me.seen lots of blues (small)8-12 in. caught the last five days along with whiting some giant rays (50 pound plus class) weakfish pilot fish a couple of horseshoe crabs and large blue crabs. also saw some sharpnose sharks bonnethead and two atlantic sturgeon fish one of wich i had the pleasure of catching.happy fishing guys.........


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

wow..awesome report


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

I'll take that! 

Sounded like a darn nice day!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*45"*

That's a nice fish.. Congrats..


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

geeeezzz!!  almost a season in one day.....the R


----------



## Looking4fish (Apr 10, 2005)

*Nice ones*

Good day. what kind of rig setup and bait did you use?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Two nice reds in th same hour, pretty work.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

Awesome!!!
Will Be Down Thursday For The Weekend And Sitting On The Pier Early Fri Morning. Hopefully I'll Have A Little Of Your Luck :d
What Type Of Bait??


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I wll be down may the 15th for good. Can't wait to get into some of that action.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

It would just make sense that the weekend I go to Tampa is the weekend the big reds show up at Tybee.  

*Sigh* Maybe I'll hit the planks this weekend if work and weather conditions are right.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

I'll be out on Tybee pier early Sun morning on into the noon hour or so. Hope to see some of you guys.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*wat rig wat bait*

rig was a number 8 owner circle hook connected directly to a 3 and 1/2 foot of 80 pound malin wire one 80 pound swivel at the top a heavy duty sinker slide above that with a 5 oz pyramid. bait was the head of a 12 in. mullet fresh caught with a cast net.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

Nice,
Any Luck Lately?? It Should Be Bustin Wide Open Soon....


----------

